

Li-ion batteries - how to take care of them - ajaykam
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2011/02/ask-ars-what-is-the-best-way-to-use-an-li-ion-battery.ars

======
ajaykam
they want you to keep spare batteries in the fridge?? Ridiculous on 2 levels.
1. Most people won't do that. 2. my macbook has a battery?

